# Darn it petco!!!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Stop getting the most gorgeous fish!!!!!!! My Petco recently got in HMPK males.. Hahaha... I'm sure you've all seen my siggy update, sorry couldn't get the pics on sooner. 

Well, I almost came home with about 4 males.. but had to narrow it down to one! (sorry the pics are not the best, my hands were literally shaking from excitement!!! LOL :lol 

Sooo, I walked into petco and saw this: 

A Red dragon!!!!!!!







But red dragons aren't exactly my favorite.. love 'em, but I like crazier looking fish better. 
Walked over to the other shelf of bettas half expecting to see sick VTs and CTs.. but... about 7 more HMPKs!!!! :shock: This is when I started shaking. :lol:
There was this boy:







(who my mom LOVED, and if I had more space, I would have gotten him too)
But... this boy stole my heart! I present... Napoleon!! 
























Sorry the pics aren't the best, I'll get better ones soon! I also have my girl from 1fish2fish coming soon!! Whoo!!! 

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Whoa, Doggyhog! That is one amazing looking fish! I'm starting to appreciate plakats a lot more lately, and Napoleon only helps!  Better keep him under lock and key now. 
He's got a nice bubblenest.
And all those beautiful bettas! Nice job resisting all of them.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW!!
He's amazing!
Nice find!


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

wow! your petco sells way better fish than my LPS! They keep their bettas in small clear dixie cups (uncovered) about 3/4 of the size of the containers in your pics. All of them are males, except for the occasional females, and they are all veiltails. None of them are anything special, mostly just red or blue multicolors.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

-drools- Me want one.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

i would kill for hmpk's like that!napoleon is gorgeous and i woulda went home with the blue and white one as well as that lim pastell green one next to him O.O im jealous my petco dont really get fish that wow me too often =/ and they seem to get alotta super small ones that look like culls


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

GEEZ! That's beyond impressive. My local has only ever had the 1 plakat mislabelled as a girl. And never any like THAT.

The blue and white was gorgeous but you made an awesome choice! I would have been tempted by the red dragon too. 

Heck, if I saw those 3 in MY place I'd get them *all* just because it would probably never happen again...ever. lol


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Gah! Why can't there be a Petco near me!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

-WantWantWantWant-

I think I may have to go to Petco soon XD


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW!! O.O

How'd you find that beauty?! Give him to me dang it!!!!! >:O I never liked PKs but after seeing your find, I want to go out and get one right now!!!


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Never seen any plakats and my petco. I would love to get my hands on a marbled one. I think I may buy one online soon!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

gimme your address, im gonna move there tomorrow !!!!!!

excellent cups too. clean and full. fair play to them!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

OH WOW. He is amazing!! And that petco is amazing - looks like great conditions!! WOW! Is he a dragon?? How much are they selling the HMPKs for?

When I went for my interview at my local Petco, the manager told me that they will be carrying this line within the next month or so. I can't wait!!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Lucky Lucky you and lucky fish! I love the dark outline around his fins. 
He's amazing! I'm starting to love plakats too but I have to resists LOL!
I had a totally different experience going yesterday to Petco. Half of the fish were dead and the rest were almost dead. Didn't see any employee near the fish area to tell them to at least remove them and ask when they were getting new fish. I noticed that a few of the bowls with dead fish had water so high that the breathing hole was covered SURPRISE! Of course they are going to die UGH!
There was a beautiful yellow and white HM plakat male that I had seen on a previous visit but I'm hoping for a HM next.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

O...M...G!!!!!!!!! I want himmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! *droolssss* He is amazing!!! I might have to stop by Petco although I've never seen Plakats there except Kings.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

NIIiiiicccceeeee!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe thanks everyone!! I've always loved plakats but I've never been able to get one because no one sold any! But... looks like I'm gonna have a few more before the year is over. LOL

Neelie: My address is "Never gonna happen Rd" LOL!!!! 

Kuklachica: I got him for 12.99! Plus I had a gift card, so technically he was free.  And yep he's a dragon. I'll get better pics today.. He is enjoying his new home SO much! 

The cups aren't always that clean... I think I went on shipment day because everyone was all clean and healthy. The VTs are always sick though.  Probably 'cause they cost less.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh wow I love him. Marble dragons are awesome!!! I want to go to your petco. LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

OKay Doggyhog, it's official! I'm moving to your city! He is STUNNING! :-D


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

such a pretty new guy i NEED him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG, just omg...
My petco has half dead VTs and some CTs if I am lucky >.<

Marble HMPKs are EPIC


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Did your Petco always have HMPK's or did they just start getting them in? I'll have to call to see if mine has any.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow! You know, I never used to see what the attraction was to Plakats..but I am seriously falling in love with them now! I guess it was like when you are yong and in LOVE with Kirk cameron(ok really showing my age here..) Then Forget him, he is not attractive to us but Johnny Depp woohoo! Then we get older and he is just a weird freak so we look at Jude Law..:shock:
At least that is what I think?? I could be crazy...because Plakats were my LEAST favorite betta, and now I think that they are just stunning!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Did your Petco always have HMPK's or did they just start getting them in? I'll have to call to see if mine has any.


They JUST got them in.. I think my Petco is one of the first to have them.. 

I'm pretty sure most of the petcos are gonna get them in the next year though.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I went to my Petco today, and they had the new style covers and the fish manager said they'll be getting them in within the next few weeks!!! Wooohooo!! And the fish manager used to breed bettas... so she knew what I was talking about!! 

DH - WHERE ARE SOME CLOSE UPS?!?!!? I WANT MORE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When i saw the photos I just went "OH. MY GOD."
We don't have petcos where we live (which is probably a good thing, because I'd take home a betta every week.)
But I am soooooo jealous of your Plakat boy, he is absolutely gorgeous and looks to be bursting with personality... ever since I got my dragon I've been a huge fan of plakats. My pet store only sells veiltails and crowntails of red or blue or just mixed colors that don't go together. I would have to order fancy guys from a breeder.
If you ever want to give your new guy away, I am here! And can you send that red dragon to me, too? Hehehehe.... ^.^


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayyy! I can't wait!  Hopefully mine will start carrying them.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Must . . .get . . .to . . . Petco. 
I LOVE Napolean. 
Which poor breeder misplaced his male? Lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I got some better pics tonight! Will post them tomorrow! I just cleaned 7 fish tanks and I'm exhausted. LOL


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Just teasing us, doggyhog! D:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol. I cleaned my 6 this morning and I'm exhausted too. That 5G is going to kill me...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!! 

I'll put them up tomorrow, PROMISE!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Holdin' ya to it ;-)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, well i gotta clean 10 tommorrow.... whoo hoo!
Pics of your beautiful boy when you have time, looking forward to it


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Wednesday is my cleaning day  Got 9 to clean. Maybe... maybe 10. (; Bwahaha.


I really hope my Petco is carrying Plakats now XD Yours, from the brief pics we've seen, is stunning enough to have raised my desire and jealousy. Be warned. If he's half as pretty as I've been lead to believe, I may have to stop by. And while there, I may have to take Wolfie, too.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahaha CR... Wolfie isn't looking very pretty these days, he's marbling again so he looks kinda like my ugly duckling.  I wuv my boy no matter what he looks like though.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG doghogg, MAD jealous. That lil guys is amazing. Ive lost all my babies as of last week Fluffy my last female died  

Ill be browsing for a new one one of these days... i think ill only go for a dragon!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous gorgeous boy!! I'm not usually for breeding pet store fish but if you breed him I may have to make an exception and get one. Maybe you can breed him with Rosie.. you'll have to figure out what her tail-type/color is because I'm not sure.

I wish you had gotten the blue/white fish.. I love him!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Still looking for that dragon, Alex? I keep saying that when you do find him, it'll be the prettiest anyone's ever seen xD


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Doggyhog! WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES?!?!?!?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Seriously!!!!!

And, DH, wanna go back to that Petco, buy me one and ship it to me?????


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Seconding Saylor....

WHERE ART THEYETH?!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yupp we're waitingggg


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gahaha!!! I'll get them on tonight! My brother is on the computer that I load pics onto. (I'm on my Mom's laptop right now)

I willlllll get them up!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Well kindly tell him to finish up so we can see pictures!!!hehe jkkkk


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My camera battery isn't charged so I can't get them on tonight... sorry guys!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh well.. you can get them up tomorrow along with picks of Rosie (I hope.. I'm still biting my nails at this point).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW he is so amazing looking how much did you pay for him...also is he a marble?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We're just going to have to be patient and wait until tomorrow. lol


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah I'm going crazy for those pics!  I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

*cough cough*

*taps foot impatiently*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahahaha!!!! 

I've got them on the computer, I will get them on tonight, once again, I can't get to the computer that has the pics on them, my brother's doing school.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

school schmool..... LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pic spammmmm!!!! Ya'll asked for it!
























My fav:









































Oh and a really bad picture of Beatrix (Formerly Rosie) for Jackie's well being. She's doing great!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's absolutely stunning. And Beatrix is really cute!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!! And that pic does her absolutely NO justice!! She's gorgeous! Got some dragony stuff going on..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well... whenever you have time... I'd (We'd) love some pics of her. I love dragons.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful bettas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah.. I'm so relieved she made it. I'm surprised how much color she has. I thought for sure she would be completely white like she was when I first got her.

She is sort of dragon-y isn't she? I'm not sure if she fully classifies as a dragon or not but she's close!


The new guy is gorgeous! I just love his color and fins!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I am dying of jealousy! He is PERFECT!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Ah.. I'm so relieved she made it. I'm surprised how much color she has. I thought for sure she would be completely white like she was when I first got her.
> 
> She is sort of dragon-y isn't she? I'm not sure if she fully classifies as a dragon or not but she's close!
> 
> ...


Yep, she was a little pale, but colored right back up!!! She is next to Napoleon and he is in LOVE with her... Silly boy!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. She used to sit next to Damon and he would stare at her four hours on end LOL


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

8O

That's it?! WHERE ARE THE REST?! Aha, jk. 

Absolutely gorgeous.
He will probably go missing sometime within the next, oh...how long does it take to get to PA?!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL! 

Thanks, and I think it takes about 11-12 hours driving... I'll keep him guarded well!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol wow your bettas are beautiful the luck you have


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful  Rosy is such a cutie! I kinda regret now grabbing her for myself now! >u< Your new guy is absolutely stunning! I'm so jealous of your luck


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg WANT.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS!! And apparently not afraid of giant fingers. 

I wish my petcos would get their act together and bring in that sort of blood. :C I never even see halfmoons or deltas anymore, it's all veiltails and cts. Kind of makes me wish I'd gotten a betta sooner, then maybe Freedy could have a pretty friend. c:


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

He is amazing, so jealous. My Petco just got a huge shipment in this friday, like bigger than they ever have, but no HMPKs. I guess Im gonna have to check every friday haha


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous. I wanna steal him for myself!


----------

